# New Plumbing Zone iPhone / iPad App... (Android Coming Soon)



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm excited to announce our new iPhone app :thumbsup:

This app makes it fun and easy to access the site while you're on the job. You can also take pictures with your phone and attach them directly to a thread. 

The app is free and you can download it directly from your phone. Just open up the app store and search for "*Plumbing Zone*" and you'll find the app. Then just click install. You can also go to www.plumbingzone.com on your iPhone or iPad and it should direct you directly to the app.

Once it's installed, you'll have a new icon on your phone for the forum Forum. Click it and you'll be ready to go. Here are some screen shots. PLEASE NOTE, THESE IMAGES ARE FOR CONTRACTORTALK.COM BUT THIS SITES APP WORKS THE SAME.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

*One setting I recommend you change is the image quality. This setting is found in the iPhone settings > PlumbingZone > Attachment Quality*


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Just got it this afternoon. Thanks.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

How soon for the android app


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

A couple weeks.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Is there going to be a blackberry app?


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Not sure yet.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I just downloaded it for my itouch and was looking through the screen shots and noticed my user name wasn't shown. I think for the android app screen shots it should be.:whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

we need the droid version!

sent from my droid x


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i can see the zone just fine without it ,,, thanks to my Droid X


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Just logged on with my iPhone and the app notification popped up so I downloaded it. So far it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Me too. But the app would be faster.



GREENPLUM said:


> i can see the zone just fine without it ,,, thanks to my Droid X


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

Droid app is coming for sure and is already in testing. We will have it soon.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Not complaining but here's a review:

Pros: a little faster and easier to navigate than full site on mobile device. Looks like it will be easy to load pictures direct from device. 

Cons:
Missing lots of much used features. Emoticons, Thank post, unable to unsubscribe threads from "Subcribed Threads" section. Can't edit profile or add pics to albums from app.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Not sure yet.


Please dont forget about us Black berry folks Nathan


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The current droid version sucks. Luckily, I can just go to the browser and view the PZ in "normal mode".

Problems with the droid app: 

Attached pictures do not load. All I get is a black square where the picture is supposed to be.

No emoticons show up.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Also, when you try to view recent activity, the original post shows up instead of the newest post. That sort of defeats the purpose of using said function. 

Yet another problem, I can't seem to post replies perhaps this is just me being stupid, but I can't find out how to post using the droid app.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Protech said:


> The current droid version sucks. Luckily, I can just go to the browser and view the PZ in "normal mode".
> 
> Problems with the droid app:
> 
> ...


Ditto for Iphone


----------



## Chris3topher271 (Jun 13, 2014)

Was the app removed from the App Store?


----------

